# Proscuitto Wrapped Scallops with Meyer Lemon Aioli



## ironchef (Aug 27, 2004)

Going through some old posts and found this recipe buried in a thread. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=859&start=10


----------



## Robt (Aug 28, 2004)

I saw a sign at the market today for dry Sea [8-12] Scallops for $11.99.  Looks like time to take them up on it.

This 'sounds' good if not simply wonderful.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 8, 2005)

Another dead link to an older post. Here's the re-up:

*Prosciutto Seared Scallops with Meyer Lemon Aioli, Tobiko, and Wasabi Oil*

Serves 4 

*Ingredients:* 

12-16 Dayboat, Diver, or the largest Scallops you can find 
12-16 Deli-thin slices of Procuitto di Parma or whatever Proscuitto you can find 
1/4 c. Tobiko or Masago(Flying fish eggs)--just make sure they're orange 
Juice of Two Meyer or regular lemons + the zest of Three 
1 Garlic Clove, smashed
1 Egg Yolk (Pastuerized) 
1 c. Canola or Sunflower Oil 
*or* 
1 c. Mayonnaise 
1/2 c. Wasabi Powder 
1 Tbsp. Mirin (Sweet Japanese Cooking Liquid) 
1 Tbsp. Sugar 
1/2 c. Canola or Sunflower Oil 
Warm Water 

*Method:* 

In a mixing bowl, whisk together the Wasabi, Sugar, and Mirin. Slowly add and whisk in the water until a loose paste is formed. Slowly drizzle and whisk in the Oil. Reserve. 

In a food processor or blender, combine the yolk, garlic, and half the lemon juice. Slowly drizzle in the oil while blending on low until it thickens and has a consistency like mayonnaise. Transfer to a stainless steel bowl or pan and fold in the remaining lemon juice and lemon zest. Season to taste with salt. Reserve and keep cold. If you don't want to make the aioli or can't get pasteurized eggs, or just don't trust the eggs, substitute one cup mayonnaise and mix in the lemon juice and lemon zest, and then season to taste with salt. 

Heat 2 Tbsp. of Canola or a similar high smoking point oil in a heavy duty saute pan on high until the oil is lightly smoking(Not everyone may have one, but a good investment is to buy a heavy duty 12" saute pan and/or french skillet, in both stainless steel and non-stick versions. All-Clad or Kitchen aid makes good ones, but Analon, Circulon, etc. will work fine). Lay a strip of Proscuitto on the cutting board, place the scallop on the end of the meat, and just roll over end over end. Add Scallops to pan and quickly sear for about 3 minutes on the first side, and 2 minutes on the second, turning once and making sure the procuitto doesn't stick. Place on paper towel to dot excess oil 

Be as creative as you like with the plating. I usually put a mixture of micro greens, pea shoots, and corn sprouts in the middle of the plate, and place 3-4 dollops of the aioli evenly around the greens, and place a scallop on the aioli. I then lighly drizzle the wasabi oil around the plate and on the greens, and then place about a 1/2 teaspoon of the Tobiko on top of each scallop to finish it.


----------



## Constance (Jul 8, 2005)

Ironchef, I can only dream of having ingredients like that. 
The dish sounds heavenly!
Wish you had a matter transmitter, so I could have a taste!


----------

